# Valse-Scherzo for cello & piano



## appoggiatura (Feb 6, 2012)

My father Léon Bak has composed a new piece recently. 
(see previous thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/21658-compositions-l-bak-feedback.html"])

A Valse-Scherzo for cello & piano. A very fun piece. I was wondering what you think about it. 
He played it with my uncle on a public rehearsal and we recorded it with a very simple recorder... so the quality is not amazing.

Please, let me know what you think! 






There are also transcriptions for violin & piano / viola & piano / 2 pianos. But the original version is for cello.

I personally love it


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi appoggiatura, 

I enjoyed it; I thought it was very well-crafted. Some of the modulations, in the B section, are very nice and well done. That being said, I hear the influence of other composers, especially in the B section, to be maybe a tad too strong; some of it can sound antiquated. From what I can tell, your father is a professional composer, so it's a bit above my pay grade to critique on any technicalities of the music, but it seems that the other pieces I've heard from your father are more indicative of a personal style. I wish I could give more in terms of the particularity of the piece, but it seems that your father is way beyond that. Nevertheless, I did enjoy it.


----------

